# 2013 Cruze Complete Upgrade



## Agastya (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's some inspiration:

?????????????????? CHEVROLET CRUZE


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just remember - the sound system in the US-built Cruze is *completely* different to that in the Oz- and Korean-built Cruze.

About the only similarity is the placement of (some of) the speakers.


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> Just remember - the sound system in the US-built Cruze is *completely* different to that in the Oz- and Korean-built Cruze.
> 
> About the only similarity is the placement of (some of) the speakers.


Yeah i found that the U.S model has bigger screen in the Head unit, apart from that probably the sound & specs might differ. The only way to find if theres any difference is to compare ur local region's cruze to that of U.S side by side......Which is not possible.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It's going to be difficult to recommend you something since I don't actually know what you have available as far as components. What websites do you usually use to find parts? I can browse through those and make some recommendations.


----------



## Batesy (May 18, 2013)

Hey, 

Some of the local stores are below. I don't mind using eBay if that's going to help!

Autobarn, Car Accessories, Auto Spare Parts, Car Audio
Speakers - Supercheap Auto Australia
JB Hi-Fi | Car Speakers from Bose, JBL, Sony, Alpine & More

They're the stores I can think of just now. I can source prices from a Wholesaler if you find anything that may suit 

Cheers.


----------



## Batesy (May 18, 2013)

Have edited the OP with some further information re: components for the fronts.. Still looking for input on the AMP.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Have you tried looking at crutchfield.com?


----------



## Batesy (May 18, 2013)

So I ended up getting the following;

Hertz HCP 4D 4 channel amp

HSK 165L.5 Front Speakers 
HSK 165L.5 Rear Speakers 
Dynamat Bulk kit 

For a little over $2000 AUD and install.

I've had a play around with the DSP, and the highs arent sounding as I'd like at this point.

So far this the current setup.


DSP > 1 > Sub
> 2 > Sub
> 3 > Front stage Left (I believe)
> 4 > Front Stage Right


Bigger images are available here;

http://imgur.com/SEsMea2,jUmwiij,04udu29,pDHeUa8,nt1Ykrh,uHKonQX,pQiBj2G

























































Any inputs would be great!


----------

